# Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....



## Grünewaldfee (27. Mai 2008)

.... ich bin 38 Jahre alt und komme aus Solingen. Zur Zeit erhole ich mich von einer schweren Krankheit und mein Traum war immer ein Gartenteich, denn mein Garten ist sehr schattig und mit den Pflanzen klappt es nicht so gut... Als ich während der akuten Phase der Krankheit permanent liegen mußte hat mir mein Mann ein Aquarium geschenkt. Besatz: __ Shubunkin und Goldfische. Jetzt 1 Jahr später wurde es dringend einen kleinen Teich zu bauen, denn die Fische wurden viel zu groß für ein Aquarium und ich finde sie gehören auch in einen Teich. Da mein Mann und ich körperlich nicht in der Lage waren einen Erdazshub in unserem in einem Innenhof gelegenen Garten zu vollziehen entschied ich mich für einen Hochteich. Ich machte mit 20 € einen guten Schnapp bei Ebay. Hochteich + Pumpe + Pflanzen und ein kleiner vergessener Shubunkin, der im Kies überlebt hatte. Leider stand in der Beschreibung nicht, daß dieser Teich total veralgt ist. Er stand in der prallen Sonne und der Besitzer hat ihn null gepflegt. Wir pumptem die Suppe ab und püngelten das Teil 100 km nach Hause. Wir entfernten die Algen so gut es ging mit Wasser; leider haben wir keinen Hochdruckgerät, und bauten den Teich auf. Das super eingefahrene Aquariumwasser bildete die Grundlage für die Kultur im Teich. Zuerst sah auch alles prima aus. Doch schon bald hieß es für mich: Jeden Tag stundenlang Algen abfischen. Seit heute morgen sehe ich den Grund kaum noch. Habe Pumpe mehrfach unterschiedlich eingestellt. Das Füttern eingstellt, und so Einiges ausprobiert. Es wird immer schlimmer. Die Qualität ist wohl trotzdem in Ordnung, denn es kommen __ Libellen, __ Frösche und es riecht auch gut. Ihr merkt: Ich bin eine gnadenlose Anfängerin und mache womöglich alles falsch. Evtl. ist das ständige Abfischen ja auch verkehrt. Naja, ich bekomme das schon hin. Deshalb bin ich ja auch hier, in diesem Experten-Forum, denn ich muß noch viel lernen. Und ich tue alles für diesen Teich. Ich habe sogar einen Großteil der Wiese mit der Hand und Schere "gemäht" denn der Trimmer schleuderte das ganze Gras in der Teich. Mein Mann merkte das nicht und ich war einkaufen. Dramatische Situation, denn ich fischte täglich Algen und Fetzen vom Rand heraus und morgens, wenn sich alles wieder gelegt hatte sah der Teich super aus. Und dann das Also "Überstunden" am Teich verbracht und dem Männchen weiteres mähen verboten. Auf jeden Fall ist der Teich meine Oase mitten in der Stadt und ich sitze stundenlang da und beobachte seine Bewohner. Meine Fischlis sind total zutraulich und schwimmen in meine Hand wenn ich diese ins Becken halte... Jaaa.... ich habe meine schwimmendes Freunde sehr lieb   Auch noch lieb habe ich meine 2 Kater: Horst + Paul, 1 Katze: Berta und mein Männchen: Tom, mit dem ich seit 3 Jahren verheiratet bin. Reihenfolge variiert...   Meine Tochter Jocelyn-Laila ist bereits volljährig und wohnt leider schon nicht mehr zu Hause, sondern mit Ihrem Freund in einer eigenen Wohnung. Zum Glück recht nah bei mir, so daß wir uns noch oft sehen.   So, das war´s erst mal. Wenn Ihr Fragen habt, bitte stellt sie. Keine Scheu bitte. Nebenbei: Sollten sich einige Fehlerteufel in meinen Text geschlichen haben, liegt das an meiner Tastatur. Ich übersehe das leider manchmal. Jetzt wünsche ich Euch allen einen schönen Tag und Danke für´s Lesen...


----------



## Bibo-30 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Hallo Grünewaldfee

   :Willkommen2    im Forum


hier bist du genau richtig!!!!!!!
Helfen kann ich Dir leider nicht, aber es werden sich sicherlich die Experten bald melden
schöööönen Tag noch


----------



## Grünewaldfee (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Vielen Dank Bibo.... und auch Dir einen schönen Tag noch!!!


----------



## axel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Hallo Grünwaldfee !

Von mir auch ein mal ein herzliches Willkommen :willkommen  
Werd mal schnell die Begrüßungsfragen stellen bevor mein nächster Kunde kommt . 
Wie ist den nun Dein Vornamen , den Rest der Familie kennen wir ja nun .
So nette Fische hätte ich auch gern die aus der Hand fressen  
So schnell erledigen sich meine Fragen Du hast Dein Profil bearbeitet . 
Nun hab ich neue Fragen ! Wie kommt den der Rasenschnitt so hoch in den Hochteich .
Hüpfen den bei Euch die Frösche so hoch ? 

lg

axel


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Hallo WieistdenndeinrichtigerName?

:Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du im Prinzip schon mal richtig.

Viele Fragen klären sich von alleine, wenn Du Dich erst einmal durch unser Basiswissen arbeitest.

Zu Deinem Algenproblem - das ist rein theoretisch ganz einfach: Du hast zuviele Fische und zuwenig Pflanzen. Viele Nährstoffproduzenten, denn Du fütterst doch garantiert, und kaum Nährstoffverbraucher. Also ein wahres Paradies für Algen.

Weiteres Manko: Dieser Teich ist in keinster Weise für die Überwinterung Deiner Fische geeignet. Eigentlich ist er gar nicht für die Haltung Deiner Fische geeignet. Also halte für den langen Winter schon mal das Aquarium bereit.

Achso: Es wäre lieb, wenn Du beim Schreiben ab und zu einen kleinen Absatz machst, das erleichtert Brillenträgern wie mir das Lesen!


----------



## Grünewaldfee (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Erst mal vielen Dank an alle für das herzliche Willkommen.... 

Nun zu den Fragen:

@ axel

- Also mein "echter" Name ist Bettina; von den meisten Menschen kurz Betty genannt. 

- Ja, die Zutraulichkeit ist enorm. Die spielen richtig mit mir...

- Die Wiese ist sehr klein und es wure ein Rasen trimmer benutzt. Dabei routiert eine Scheibe an der ein Stück Draht befestigt ist. So wird der Grasschnitt regelrecht herumgeirbelt. Leider auch schräg nach oben.

- Das mit dem Frosch erklär´ ich mir so: Ich denke, daß er "unfröschliche" Kraft entwickelte, als er eine unserer Katzen bemerkte... Naja, jetzt ist er da und fühlt sich scheinbar gut, denn er könnte jederzeit an den Pflanzen herausklettern.

@christine

- Zu dem Schluß, daß zuwenig Pflanzen drin sind bin ich auch gekommen. Welche empfiehlst Du? Ich lese immer wieder anderes. Schrecklich, wenn es zuviele Fische sind. Lt. entsprechendem Volumenrechner ist es ok. Es könnten sogar noch mehr sein... 

- Nein, ich fütter gar nicht mehr....

- Ja, das Problem mit der Übewinterung sehe ich auch auf mich zukommen. Werde einige Maßnahmen treffen und falls es einen milden Winter gibt, dann habe ich Glück. Für den gegenteiligen Fall steht selbstverständlich ein 500l Becken parat. 

Hätte ja gerne einen Viel größeren, "richtigen" Teich, aber meine körperlichen und leider auch finanziellen Mittel sind sehr eingeschränkt. 

Ich wurde durch meine Krankheit (Krebs) arbeitslos und mein Mann, der bei einem Unfall fast sein Bein verloren hat, hat mit seiner Behinderung auch keine neue Stelle gefunden, so daß wir leider momentan vom Amt abhängig sind. Ich hoffe, das ändert sich bald. 

Dann kann ich vielleicht jemnden bezahlen, der mir ein entsprechend großes Loch buddelt und die Plane verlegt. Mal sehen....

Schlimmstenfalls muß ich mich von den lieben Tieren trennen und mich auf Pflanzen beschränken :-(

Liebe Christine, habe auch an Absätze gedacht. Ich hoffe diese erleichtert Dir, und allen Anderen das Lesen. Sorry, hätte ich von Anfang an machen sollen. Weiß ja, wie irriierend das ohne Absätze ist.  

So, dann erst mal einen schönen Abend noch an alle Eure Betty


----------



## Inken (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Liebe Betty!

Ein ganz herzliches :Willkommen2  hier im Forum!

In deinem Fall würde ich nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen empfehlen, wie z.B. __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Papageienfeder oder auch __ Wasserpest, und nicht zu sparsam, denn viel hilft hier viel!  

Viel Spass bei und mit uns!


----------



## Grünewaldfee (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Lieber Inken,

vielen Dank. Werde mich daran halten und von etwaigen Erfolgen berichten... Ich bin zuversichtlich ;-)


----------



## posemuckel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Hallo Betty,

hi, willkommen. Ich bin auch aus Solingen (Höhscheid). Wenn Du magst, schick mir 'ne PN.

Mein Teich entsteht erst noch. Eigentlich wollten wir am kommenden Wochenende die Folie verlegen, heute ruft der 123-Mensch an und sagt, dass sein Lieferant ihn draufgesetzt hat. Und ich hatte mich so gefreut.

Pflanzen sind bestellt und kommen am Freitag. Was meinen die Experten: kann ich die dann bis zum übernächsten Wochenende in irgendwelchen Behältern mit Wasser halten? Überleben die das?


----------



## niri (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

hallo betty,

:willkommen  im forum!

welche pflanzen hast du denn schon in deinem teich und wie hast du sie eingepflanzt (substrat, körbe)?

lg
ina


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Liebe Betty,

Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. Ich habe meine Teicherweiterung auch alleine gegraben. Hat halt etwas gedauert. Es hetzt einen ja keiner. Man muss halt nur anfangen. 

Nur mußt Du einsehen, dass die Fischchen, die Du ja lieb gewonnen hast, auf Dauer in diesem Teich nicht bleiben können. Er ist definitiv zu klein. Vergleiche es bitte nicht mit einem Aquarium - die Voraussetzungen sind zu unterschiedlich. Und die kleinen Racker wachsen noch um einiges. Und sie vermehren sich.


----------



## Grünewaldfee (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

komme leider erst jetzt dazu, zu schreiben.  Habe den Radius des Strahles (Pilz) erhöht und jetzt ist es besser. Aber dieeee Lösung ist das nicht. Mal schauen und doch buddeln, oder halt  nur Pflanzen... Auf jeden Fall recht lieben Dank für die Tipps. 

LG Betty


----------



## Frank (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*

Hallo Betty,

hab ich was nicht gelesen oder mitbekommen ...  

Das mit dem Strahl und dem Pilz versteh ich nicht. 
Kannst du mir da nochmal auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Juchuu, bin jetzt auch dabei....*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Betty,
> 
> hab ich was nicht gelesen oder mitbekommen ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,

ich bin zwar nicht Betty, aber ich denke, sie hat das Wasserspiel etwas mehr aufgedreht und so schaut das Wasser etwas besser aus.


----------

